# Just finished my leaving cert age 18 what are sw entitlements



## camel1 (19 Jun 2011)

Hi Just finished my leaving cert last fri.I am hoping to do childcare course in september.Does anyone know if I am entitled to sign on the social welfare.I turned 18 last december.I come from a 1 parent home and my mam doesnt work.
All advise welcome
Thks


----------



## sustanon (20 Jun 2011)

Are you going to even try to get summer work?


----------



## Deiseblue (20 Jun 2011)

For information , rules , rates & how to apply see www.citizensinformation.ie


----------



## Ildánach (20 Jun 2011)

You have to wait 3 months after finishing your leaving cert to claim Jobseekers Allowance.  You can claim 3 months from the day you did your last exam.  In the meantime, your mam can continue to claim an increase for you on her claim.

You will be entitled to the new reduced rate, which for an 18 year old is 100 Euro per week.  If you continue to live at your mam's her income will be assessed, although if she's not working this isn't an issue.


----------

